# 1997 Maxima GXE Wont Start After accident



## mchernoguz (Sep 27, 2010)

So my 97 Maxima was hit in the left rear end, bumper, fender and taillight damaged. But the car seemed to be in driving condition. I got in and tried to start it, and it wont. The engine turns over, but it wont start up. Seems like fuel is going to the engine, and all else seems fine. 

The fuel pumps seems to prep as normal, and when trying to crank the engine, light white smoke is coming out of the tail pipe.

Is there a fuse or shut off that was disrupted that could have been damaged?

I need help.

Thanks.


----------



## mchernoguz (Sep 27, 2010)

Also, the car was parked when the car was hit. It wasn't a driving accident. It was hit by someone making a turn.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

There should be a shut off switch behind the trunk trim on the left side. 'I think'


----------



## mchernoguz (Sep 27, 2010)

Ok, so I got it started... I guess it was the fuel pump... I pulled the fuse for the pump, and tried starting it, and the sound was identical... I banged on the fuel tank with a metal hammer a couple of times, and after a few more tries I got it to start... It hesitated for a little bit and I held the gas down... 

its been two days and it starts and drives as before... but am I to assume the pump is fixed... or is this temporary and I should fix it?

I've had some experince with this before and as far as I know this is temporary.

Advice would be great, thanks.


----------

